# Scart Light 9.0: Fahradständer



## Scart (9. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir kürzlich das Scart Light 9.0 gekauft und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem passenden Ständer, den ich in der Nähe des Hinterrads am Rahmen montieren kann. 

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht das Scart und kann mir hier einen Tipp geben? 

Mir ist bewusst, dass das Scart kein MTB ist, aber hier lesen ja viele mit und einen eigenen Bereich für Radon habe ich sonst in keinem Forum gefunden.

Besten Dank

Michel


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. Juni 2013)

Beim Thema Ständer (fürs Fahrrad), wäre meine erste Anlaufstelle die Firma Hebie, welche wirklich tolle Produkte im Sortiment hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

